# Someone to build me a custom building for my outdoor railroad



## Mike Toney (Feb 25, 2009)

Looking for someone to build me a model of the Riverside Rest from Emmet Otters Jug Band Christmas that is about to be outdoors year round in typical Indiana weather. There are places in the UK that can do it in resin, but the exchange rate combined with shipping costs for a large box make it quite salty. Looking to see if anybody in the states can build me up one. Thanks Mike


----------



## preprius (Oct 7, 2021)

Wow... 









The Riverside Rest


The Riverside Rest appears in Emmet Otter's Jug-Band Christmas. Owned by Doc Bullfrog, the Riverside Rest is Waterville's "favorite cafe and night spot," according to Harrison Fox. It is conveniently located along the river just North of Frogtown Hollow. In the special's denouement, Doc hires...




muppet.fandom.com






... 
There is a large number of cast members to model.

Then you need pond, dock, restaurant. Oh and a bucket for catfish. 

Might need a large team to get that whole scene modeled.

Me.
Mark Eason


----------



## Mike Toney (Feb 25, 2009)

I am not trying to get the whole scene, just a few select buildings to set the theme a bit. I do wish they were more figures made of the cast, but there was not. The pond/river will be simulated in a couple places where the railway crosses it, and where my nice covered bridge is, is where I will set the Riverside Rest. In time, I would also have Emmet and Ma Otters ramshackle house and maybe the town hall done. Some of the buildings from the western (wild west) kits are not to far off, as is a train depot I found that has clapboard siding. It fits the "feel" I am looking for, the run down backwater town and villages of the movie.


----------



## Exador (Jan 24, 2020)

It seems this could be easily modeled with cut down redwood fence boards, painted with outside house paint.


----------



## ncdodave (Jul 17, 2016)

contact Daniel Smith he has a fb page and does custom builds all over the world. He is also my cousin and we both not only love trains but Daniel in particular is a very high quality modeler. his fb page is Log into Facebook


----------



## bmwr71 (Jan 30, 2010)

I have long been a fan of Applied Imagination's stuff. I get their facebook posts and they have been showing some nice displays they have done different places, I expect for Christmas. Perhaps they might do this for you.

Doug


----------



## Mike Toney (Feb 25, 2009)

That Applied Imagination stuff is really neat, They did the buildings for the "Jingle Rails" exhibit down in Indianapolis. I am talking to the one gentleman that posted above to get a feel for price. Just have to see where this goes. Having just paid for the expensive engine I wanted for the logging line, along with some log cars, next up is to start getting price for one of the 2 buildings that help set the theme on the railway. The other town buildings and the log mill can be done with Pola and Piko buildings.


----------



## Illini Ray (Sep 8, 2021)

Mike Toney said:


> Looking for someone to build me a model of the Riverside Rest from Emmet Otters Jug Band Christmas that is about to be outdoors year round in typical Indiana weather. There are places in the UK that can do it in resin, but the exchange rate combined with shipping costs for a large box make it quite salty. Looking to see if anybody in the states can build me up one. Thanks Mike


Mike, I have three craftsman quality buildings for sale. A tobacco barn complete with real tobacco curing, a general store and a church. All circa 1940s and photos available.Ray Herrmann 423-504-6310
[email protected]


----------

